# The Crown Joules Cruise, Wiltshire, Saturday 12th April



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

*The Crown Joules Cruise, Wiltshire, Saturday 12th April, starting from The Crown, Broad Hinton*

*If you can't join us for the whole day, take a look below and see if you can join in for part of it!*

*Curry Night Location - Friday 11th April, 8.30pm - The Palm Indian Restaurant, Froxfield nr Marlborough, SN83HT (meeting up to 'convoy in' at The Waggon and Horses, Beckhampton SN8 1QJ from 7.30pm*

*Start Point - Saturday 12th April - meet from 10am, start at 11am - The Crown Inn, Broad Hinton, SN4 9PA*

*Lunch Halt - table booked for 1pm - The White Horse, Woolstone, SN7 7QL*

*End Point and Evening Meal - Saturday 12th April - The Crown Inn, Broad Hinton, SN4 9PA*

Hello everybody! Last night I tried to work out how to post this event on its own and couldn't fathom it (what an old dufer I am!). Hopefully this will work out OK, if not, please accept my apologies!

I am looking to arrange a cruise in Wiltshire and the surrounding countryside. Date will be 12th April. Start time will be 11am from The Crown public house in Broad Hinton. This is just a bit south of Swindon and not far from the Avebury Stone Circle and one of the many white horse figures carved into the local hillsides.

The route will be around 100 miles in total (or Shell, Esso, depending on your fuel preference) and is non-competitive, save for a few brain teasing questions that will form a Treasure Hunt. No, we won't have you Moonraking in the duck pond in Devizes to get your treasure!

As some may travel down the night before, we will gladly arrange a curry in one of the many good eateries in (or around) Swindon.

We are looking to arrange the opportunity for pre-event bacon butties, coffee, etc with the landlord and also end up back at the pub at a reasonable hour for a relaxing meal.

Please could you express at this point a preference for:
1) Joining us for a curry Friday night (if staying in the area, let me know whereabouts so we can have a centralish venue)
2) If joining us for the cruise
3) If you would like some pre-cruise 'fuel' at the pub (i.e., bacon butties)
4) If you would like to join us for the post cruise meal at The Crown (menu posting to follow)

Of course, anyone can join us for any part of or all of the events planned. Who knows, we may even have an impromptu gathering on Sunday too if people are up for it.

Look forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

ScottyJohn said:


> Hello everybody! Last night I tried to work out how to post this event on its own and couldn't fathom it (what an old dufer I am!). Hopefully this will work out OK, if not, please accept my apologies!
> 
> I am looking to arrange a cruise in Wiltshire and the surrounding countryside. Date to be confirmed but will be 12th or 13th April. Start time will be 11am from The Crown public house in Broad Hinton. This is just a bit south of Swindon and not far from the Avebury Stone Circle and one of the many white horse figures carved into the local hillsides.
> 
> ...


Hi Scotty

'Old Duffers', I doubt if you are as old as me. Nevertheless, if we are stuck we can always get advice on the Forum!

Thanks for the reply. In a way it's like I'm coming home. My family traces its roots back not far from this area (16th Century, so far). So will plan to have a few days in the area.

Count me in for the weekend - either day will suit me.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi John,

I'm a definite on either day as I'm planning to stay the whole weekend near Avebury. And I can confirm that, my good friend, curry-John will be there as well.

So that's two for all the kit 'n' caboodle 

Looking already forward to your no doubt excellent cruise


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the sound of that , very local to me , must check my calendar


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Definitely interested in this one


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Also interested in this one as I'm fairly local, Somerset and I am definitely an "old duffer" 70 next month!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Definitely interested in this one


I knew you couldn't resist a call for a curry [smiley=chef.gif]



raynewell said:


> Also interested in this one as I'm fairly local, Somerset and I am definitely an "old duffer" 70 next month!


Looks like an 'oldies' cruise 8)

[sorry Paul, not saying you're an 'oldie' :wink: ]


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

ScottyJohn said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I am looking to arrange a cruise in Wiltshire and the surrounding countryside. Date to be confirmed but will be 12th or 13th April. Start time will be 11am from The Crown public house in Broad Hinton.
> 
> ...


Hi ScottyJohn

Just to let you know that I've booked my accommodation for the weekend, so I'm now committed to the cruise. Also, I'd be interested in meeting up before the event for a curry as well as a meal at the end.

Look forward to meeting you and the others - some, who I already know.

Viv.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

i'd probably be interested in this too.

Will the route be available before hand, I can set it as a tyre file for sat navs if need be.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi ScottyJohn
> 
> Just to let you know that I've booked my accommodation for the weekend, so I'm now committed to the cruise. Also, I'd be interested in meeting up before the event for a curry as well as a meal at the end.
> 
> ...


Snap [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also booked accommodation, one mile south of Avebury, and already looking fw to the curry


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

spike said:


> i'd probably be interested in this too.
> 
> Will the route be available before hand, I can set it as a tyre file for sat navs if need be.


Hi there Spike

I will work to get the route sorted out well in advance and get the details to you. Many thanks for the offer, it is much appreciated.


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

I've just joined the forum but would be interested too.....I live in Lydiard Millicent just outside Swindon so it sounds just the job!

Rich


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

any thoughts on which day?


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

stillforreal said:


> I've just joined the forum but would be interested too.....I live in Lydiard Millicent just outside Swindon so it sounds just the job!
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich, hopefully our confirmed date is still good for you. Look forward to seeing you the day.

I'm sure it will be a good time for all.

Am actually in Swindon myself (grew up in Wootton Bassett before the 'Royal' was added) so am very local.

As an Audi enthusiast am also a founder member of Club Audi (currently driving an A3 TDI).

After the cruise am keen to look at setting up regular get togethers in the area and organising some more events.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad its the Saturday, i can make that


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScottyJohn said:


> After the cruise am keen to organising some more events.


Sounds fantastic John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

ScottyJohn said:


> stillforreal said:
> 
> 
> > I've just joined the forum but would be interested too.....I live in Lydiard Millicent just outside Swindon so it sounds just the job!
> ...





spike said:


> Glad its the Saturday, i can make that


Hi ScottyJohn

So is Saturday, 12th April the confirmed date?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi ScottyJohn

I've just answered my question by reading the amended OP!!!


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

raynewell said:


> Also interested in this one as I'm fairly local, Somerset and I am definitely an "old duffer" 70 next month!


Hi Ray

Have you celebrated your 70th yet?

Viv.


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

ScottyJohn said:


> stillforreal said:
> 
> 
> > I've just joined the forum but would be interested too.....I live in Lydiard Millicent just outside Swindon so it sounds just the job!
> ...


Hi ScottyJohn

I've obviously got a blind spot when it comes to the confirmed date.....can't bloody find it!
From Bristol myself although the missus has lived here all her life
Shall be looking forward to this and future events!

Rich


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

*The Crown Joules Cruise, Wiltshire, Saturday 12th April, starting from The Crown, Broad Hinton*

Start time will be *11am* from The Crown public house in Broad Hinton. This is just a bit south of Swindon and not far from the Avebury Stone Circle and one of the many white horse figures carved into the local hillsides.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*First post is now updated!*



ScottyJohn said:


> Please could you express at this point a preference for:
> 1) Joining us for a curry Friday night (if staying in the area, let me know whereabouts so we can have a centralish venue)
> 2) If joining us for the cruise
> 3) If you would like some pre-cruise 'fuel' at the pub (i.e., bacon butties)
> ...


Hi John,

*1. Yes*, please: a curry the night before for me
2. of course
*3. No* thanks; the breakfast at the 'Old Forge' at Avebury is massive but I may have a drink
*4. Yes*, definitely a past cruise meal for me

Thanks for arranging it all :-*


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Viv
Yes it was Tuesday this week, went out for meal etc and the better half (Trish) bought me a professional tool box, going to Madeira on Monday another treat from Trish plus my kids (44 & 42!!) bought me a grandstand tickets for the Goodwood festival of speed so did pretty well .
Ray


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy belated birthday, Ray 

You did very well indeed! Enjoy Madeira: lovely island for walking our chilling out alike 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Definitely a curry for me please, I'll not bother with breakfast but yes to the meal - thanks


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

spike said:


> *The Crown Joules Cruise, Wiltshire, Saturday 12th April, starting from The Crown, Broad Hinton*
> 
> Start time will be *11am* from The Crown public house in Broad Hinton. This is just a bit south of Swindon and not far from the Avebury Stone Circle and one of the many white horse figures carved into the local hillsides.


Thanks Spike!!!

Blindness cured!

Rich


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

ScottyJohn said:


> *The Crown Joules Cruise, Wiltshire, Saturday 12th April, starting from The Crown, Broad Hinton*
> 
> Hello everybody! Last night I tried to work out how to post this event on its own and couldn't fathom it (what an old dufer I am!). Hopefully this will work out OK, if not, please accept my apologies!
> 
> ...


Hi ScottyJohn

1 Have a pre-arranged do so unfortunately cannot
2 Yes
3 Will have already eaten so no thanks
4 Yes

Thanks very much!

Rich


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

ScottyJohn said:


> Please could you express at this point a preference for:
> 1) Joining us for a curry Friday night (if staying in the area, let me know whereabouts so we can have a centralish venue)
> 2) If joining us for the cruise
> 3) If you would like some pre-cruise 'fuel' at the pub (i.e., bacon butties)
> 4) If you would like to join us for the post cruise meal at The Crown (menu posting to follow)


Hi

Please book me in for items 1,2 & 4. As I'm also staying at the Old Forge I believe I won't be requiring the bacon butties!

I'm also staying over until Monday, so could meet up as well on the Sunday.

Thanks

Viv.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

raynewell said:


> Hi Viv
> Yes it was Tuesday this week, went out for meal etc and the better half (Trish) bought me a professional tool box, going to Madeira on Monday another treat from Trish plus my kids (44 & 42!!) bought me a grandstand tickets for the Goodwood festival of speed so did pretty well .
> Ray


Hi Ray

Belated happy birthday.  Have a nice time in Madeira - Hopefully, you'll have much better weather there!

Looks as though you did very well with the presents.

Viv.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi John

Really like the sound of this, please add our names to the list. 

Will be travelling down Friday afternoon and stopping till Sunday, hopefully will arrive in time for the curry!

Cheers

Phil & Sue


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> please add our names to the list.
> 
> Phil & Sue


You'll have to drive doubly quick if you want to catch us on the way down :wink:


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! Our recce of the route/s we had planned is well underway. One of 'the best driving roads in Britain' (as used by 'Top Gear' allegedly) has been deemed too rough for our use - no way to guarantee use of the opposite side fo the road to avoid the continuous potholes, so we have re-mastered the morning drive.

Sadly, the rains of this winter have added to the generally below par standard of the road surfaces and some blemishes will have to be negotiated. These are being marked so that they can be highlighted in your roadbooks and we as leaders will slow and use hazards to confirm the need for any caution.

Hopefully I can attach evidence of a small landmark. On 1st March we took delivery of our own TT! Sadly we didn't see much of it the first week as it sulked at no longer residing with such as an original 944 Turbo and an Alfa 8C but was coaxed into leaving by the fitment of a new alternator and some additional brake bleeding. Fitment of an iPod control lead has further convinced the wee beast that it ought to stay and no longer needs to sulk.

We will be looking to confirm the curry location very soon. Lunch space will be booked at The White Horse, Woolstone. If you came to my 'Running Rings Round Wiltshire' event back when the world was still in black and white you probably have some memories of the location.

Take care in the meantime - more news soon!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoTTy John said:


> Hi everyone! On 1st March we took delivery of our own TT! Sadly we didn't see much of it the first week as it sulked at no longer residing with such as an original 944 Turbo and an Alfa 8C but was coaxed into leaving by the fitment of a new alternator and some additional brake bleeding. Fitment of an iPod control lead has further convinced the wee beast that it ought to stay and no longer needs to sulk.


Congratulations on your new family addition [smiley=baby.gif] A really nice colour! Lets hope the wee beast has now given up sulking!!



ScoTTy John said:


> If you came to my 'Running Rings Round Wiltshire' event back when the world was still in black and white you probably have some memories of the location.


Still have very good (and some not so good*) memories of that 

* bad 'morning after' effect [smiley=cheers.gif]  :lol:
[but then again, I celebrated my b-day in excellenTT company!]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now; really looking fw to it 

Four fully charged radios, with brand new batteries, are on stand-by to your disposal, John


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> The Phantom Lord said:
> 
> 
> > please add our names to the list.
> ...


No chance of catching you, you'll have about 5 hours head start :lol:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Not long now; really looking fw to it


+1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Not long now; really looking fw to it
> ...


10 more sleeps 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

bugger, have to work now, so will miss this


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi folks! Well, the recce is complete and the routes for the day have been chosen. Hopefully you will agree with our choice and enjoy the day.

Depending on the weather, there could be a few stops which will require use of things called car parks, for which some less than benevolent organisations wish us to pay for. We reckon that a pocket or purse with about 3x £1 coins and at least £1.15 is loose change should cover the worst case scenario.

If you are a National Trust member, make sure that your sticker is in the windscreen as it will potentially save a few bob depending on whether we stop/stay at a few locations.

Lunch is booked for 1pm at The White Horse, Woolstone. A lovely setting which will be pleasant whether the sun is providing the warmth or the open log fire.

Our latest full route recce, with appropriate use of the throttle, would suggest around ¼ tank of fuel for the full route. We can stop near lunch for a (BP) top up (no high octane though) or about a third around the afternoon loop for some Esso.

Within 24 hours our curry location will be revealed!

Our excitement is growing and we are looking forward to meeting you on April 12th at The Crown Inn, Broad Hinton on the day. Arrival can be from 10am and we need to start at 11am to get to lunch on time.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

spike said:


> bugger, have to work now, so will miss this


Sorry you won't be able to make it Spike. Keep your eyes peeled as we are looking to run another event or two this year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just had a look at the Crown Inn; looks great [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Somewhat strangely, the last thing to be advised is the very first part of our April Fun.

The table for the Friday night curry has been booked! At present it is a table for 8, so if anyone else wants to join us, please let me know ASAP so that the table can be taken to the local custom shop and stretched to accomodate.

Venue is The Palm Indian Restaurant, Froxfield, Nr Marlborough (depends whether your arriving from Marlborough or Hungerford direction on the A4 really), SN8 3HT.

Table is booked for 8.30pm.

Looking forward to a spicy start to our weekend!

best Wishes
John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marvellous! Really looking fw to it 

9 Sleeps


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

ScoTTy John said:


> Somewhat strangely, the last thing to be advised is the very first part of our April Fun.
> 
> The table for the Friday night curry has been booked! At present it is a table for 8, so if anyone else wants to join us, please let me know ASAP so that the table can be taken to the local custom shop and stretched to accomodate.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful way to start the weekend.   I can feel the excitement building. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I couldn't agree more


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Going to put some new tyres on later 8)


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Going to put some new tyres on later 8)


Hi Dani

I hope they are not as expensive as Jimmy Choo shoes. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Going to put some new tyres on later 8)
> ...


I feel I need to be at the receiving end of a collection benefit now after I splashed out for four new tyres and had the tracking done as well [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

OUCH! Dani I feel your pain. Hopefully your wallet is feeling better very soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Clients, clients; I need clients. Where are all the people with painful backs :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm replacing my springs today. I shall have a bad back after that probably :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I'm replacing my springs today. I shall have a bad back after that probably :wink:


You know who sorts bad backs 8)


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

ScoTTy John said:


> Looking forward to a spicy start to our weekend!


It'll be an excellent start to the weekend.  Really looking forward to it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And so far the forecast for Saturday looks pretty good: partially sunny with white cloud and 13C


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can e-wait myself


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just trawling through pages for postcodes of meeting places I only just noticed that all are neatly on the front page  
I should learn to start reading from the beginning :roll:

See you all tomorrow


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

*The Crown Joules Cruise, Wiltshire, Saturday 12th April, starting from The Crown, Broad Hinton*

*If you can't join us for the whole day, take a look below and see if you can join in for part of it!*
*Curry Night Location - Friday 11th April, 8.30pm - The Palm Indian Restaurant, Froxfield nr Marlborough, SN83HT (meeting up to 'convoy in' at The Waggon and Horses, Beckhampton SN8 1QJ from 7.30pm

Start Point - Saturday 12th April - meet from 10am, start at 11am - The Crown Inn, Broad Hinton, SN4 9PA

Lunch Halt - table booked for 1pm - The White Horse, Woolstone, SN7 7QL

End Point and Evening Meal - Saturday 12th April - The Crown Inn, Broad Hinton, SN4 9PA*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just home after a really super weekend. Many thanks to John and Jan for organising a cruise/treasure hunt that is hard to match: the roads were brilliant, that scenery breath taking, the clues very wicked and the food a delight. Thanks for all the hard work you put into making it an event to remember 8) 

Lovely as well to meet "old" friends and make new ones. Can't wait for the next cruise in this picturesque part of the country that is also steeped in history.

The drive home delivered a little twist to normal driving as a good number of motorists were asked by police to drive part of the A417, northbound, in a southbound direction:
Having just passed Cirencester on the northbound carriage way there was an accident near Parson's Copse which led to the closure to the A417. So after some wait police asked the drivers who got stuck behind this accident to turn round and come off at Cirencester. I hope that whoever was involved in this accident will make a full recovery!


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Had a brilliant weekend. 

A big thank you to John and Janet for all the hard work they put into planning and organizing it.

Excellent company, great choice of roads and good food. Good to meet Viv, Stu and Paul.

We found the area very interesting and will certainly be visiting this part of the country again, perhaps combined with another cruise (!?)  :wink:

Well done to Dani & John for achieving first place in the treasure hunt.

Rounded off the weekend with a very enjoyable afternoon wandering round Avebury with Dani & John.

Phil & Sue


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi John and Janet,

What a fantastic weekend from start to finish.  

Many thanks to both of you for an excellent cruise. It was something special and certainly gave me a chance to get a good feel for the handling of the TT. My brother kept telling me to drive through the bends, but when I took that one bend a quite a speed his hair stood on end!! He was right. It was like a groundhog! :lol:

I'm sure I speak for all when I say we can't wait for you to put on another cruise.

Again, it was a great weekend in excellent company.

Viv and Stu.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> ......................Having just passed Cirencester on the northbound carriage way there was an accident near Parson's Copse which led to the closure to the A417.......................


 That explains all the message boards on the Motorway last night. 

Sorry I missed the meet but was the other side of the country all weekend. But never mind I may have to meet up with you soon anyway.


A3DFU said:


> Clients, clients; I need clients. Where are all the people with painful backs :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Skeee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ......................Having just passed Cirencester on the northbound carriage way there was an accident near Parson's Copse which led to the closure to the A417.......................
> ...


Yes, we had to do quite a detour after the police turned us round (or asked us to). I went back down to the A429, then up the A40 and eventually got back on the A417 not far from _The Air Balloon_



Skeee said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Clients, clients; I need clients. Where are all the people with painful backs :roll:


So do you need a painful back sorting? Give me a shout!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, what a fabulous cruise and treasure hunt that was and so well organised with great care and planning by John and Jan. Such a delightful drive around the countryside with some fabulous historical sights with a good few opportunities to stretch the legs and soak in the atmosphere.

The Friday evening got off to a bang with an excellent curry with the cruise to follow the next day. It was great to see Viv again and this time with his brother and co-driver Stuart and great to meet Paulc1 as well for the first time and with Phil and Sue too, John and Jan of course and myself and Dani I think we made quite a merry band of stone chasers. The cruise was brilliant and the clues for the treasure tricky but fun. Unfortunately Paul had to cut the day short to see his daughter but hopefully can make the next one.

Some pictures from the weekend...

Off to a confident start with John's briefing and preparation.


















One of the many white horses can be seen here on the hillside.










We stopped at the village of Aldbourne featured in Dr Who's "The Daemons", renamed as "Devil's End" for the series starring Jon Pertwee as the Doctor filmed in 1971.










This is where Bok sprang out to the famous line from the Brigadier, "Jenkins, chap with wings, five rounds rapid."
























A bit spooky inside the church... I and I couldn't find the underground chamber :?










The cars outside the Blue Boar, renamed "The Cloven Hoof" in the programme.



















Inside the pub on a wall in a frame is an image of the "Cloven hoof" pub sign.










Not to be outdone, the other pub "The Crown" has a bin outside in the shape of a Dalek!










There's a dangerous button to press with a predictable outcome for the unwary...










The rapeseed crops all around provide a suitable backdrop for a certain yellow TT.










The lochs at Devizes.










Jan presented with a bouquet of flowers for her efforts in organising the cruise to such a successful outcome.










The treasure hunt was a little tricky and with an element of luck we managed to gain a prize. Thanks to John's father I believe for donating 










The evening celebratory ending of an excellent day.










The next day involved a walk to Avebury through the avenue of standing stones, bathed in glorious sunshine with the beautiful primary colours of sky, grass and rapeseed crop.





































We saw a couple playing drums by the stones, people resting by them and an artist painting a landscape to sell. They even brought the attention of a hang glider who lined up his flight path with the avenue.




























I was told they filmed a scene from Lord of the Rings here with this amazing backdrop of roots.










Some of these stones are enormous. Scotty John, who had been our informative guide the day before, had told us that the church was responsible for destroying some of these Pagan symbols by encouraging 'stone toppling'. They dug a pit beneath and filled it with timber, set fire to it to heat up the stone, then quenched it with water to crack the monoliths into smaller pieces for building work. The reason why so many Pagan artefacts are referred to Devil this and Devil that is also to do with the church trying to discourage reverence of this pre Christian iconry. I don't think it worked and thankfully there are still a huge number of stones to see scattered all about Avebury. They pre-date Stonehenge apparently.




























Thanks again John and Jan for an excellent weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Some really great pictures John that capture the atmosphere of the weekend brilliantly [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Some really great pictures John that capture the atmosphere of the weekend brilliantly [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


+1


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes great pics John!

Thank you all for your kind words regarding the cruise. We enjoyed putting it together and sharing some of our local treasures with you.

Thank you also for your support and great company. It was a fabulous weekend and it was a pleasure to play hosts. We have plenty more treasures to share and look forward to organising future events.

We are also looking forward to getting out and about to a few more cruises and enjoying the sights elsewhere in this beautiful country.

Thank you all again
John & Janet


----------

